# Conferenza presentazione Piatek. Tutte le dichiarazioni.



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek

Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa. Appuntamento con la Uefa? Passo molto tempo con tutte le istituzioni del calcio. Sono persone che conosco molto bene. Rispettiamo le regole e le linee guida. Abbiamo avuto una decisione a cui ci siamo appellati. Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. Quindi la Uefa deve benedire quello che facciamo. Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. Il club deve tornare ad un modello finanziario sostenibile. Lo scopo del FPF non era punire le squadre ma aiutarle ad un percorso sostenibile. Le perdite di anni fa si sono abbassate moltissimo, grazie al FPF. E' una iniziativa a cui credo e che vogliamo rispettare. Ma deve esserci un percorso da seguire. Credo che alla fine avremo delle grosse sfide ed un percorso chiaro per riportare il club su fondamenta solide. Dobbiamo tornare ad una realtà finanziare. Abbiamo una forte proprietà. Sono ottimista. Possiamo costruire fondamenta e poi andare avanti in modo sostenibile. Quanto tempo ci vorrà per riportare il Milan in alto? Non lo so. Ci vorrà il tempo che ci vorrà. Ci sono due viaggi. Uno è quello del Milan, l'altro è quello del calcio italiano che deve tornare un punto di riferimento. Abbiamo bisogno di una forte competizione in Italia. Abbiamo bisogno di stadi moderni e pieni. Il nostro obiettivo è ampio. Sono ottimista. Altrimenti non avrei lasciato l'Inghilterra. Il nuovo stadio? Stiamo ancora guardando le alternative. Con la nostra proprietà possiamo fare cose molto eccitanti. Rinnovare San Siro o costruire un nuovo stadio. Stiamo lavorando in modo collaborativo con l'Inter. Avremo un risultato che soddisferà tutta la comunità milanese"

Maldini:"Stiamo vivendo una realtà diversa ma il Milan ha sempre puntato sui giovani di talento. Lo ha fatto anche recentemente. E' una linea di continuità. La linea è quella die giovani promettenti ma non escludiamo più esperti. Ma come linea di principio cerchiamo giovani. La squadra è in linea con le più rosse aspettative. Siamo quarti e possiamo qualificarci per la Champions. Obiettivo non facile. Qualche giocatore si lamenta? Sono cose gestite dall'allenatore. Quando la società è seria e lavora bene, i malumori sono normali. Abbiamo detto alla squadra fin dal primo giorno che qui c'è bisogno di un coinvolgimento totale. Chi mi ricorda Piatek? Ho sempre fatto fatica a fare paragoni col passato. Ha caratteristiche ben chiare. E' umile e focalizzato sull'obiettivo. Deve essere se stesso".

Piatek:"Ho sempre creduto in me stesso. Per me è importante segnare. Non è cambiato molto nella mia vita. Sono sempre la stessa persona. Il numero 9? Risponde Leonardo:"Non c'è nulla di legato alla scaramanzia. Il 9 è un numero che va conquistato". E' un piacere essere al Milan. Voglio segnare in tutte le partite. Lavorare forte. Poi vedremo sul campo. Il Milan è il sogno. E qui sono seduto vicino a delle leggende. Spero di poter far vedere il mio talento in tutte le partite. Se ho paura? Io sono nato pronto. Sono pronto e farò di tutto per far arrivare il Milan in Champions. Vedremo. Lotterò per il Milan. E' stato un grande sogno. Non credevo si sarebbe avverato. Qui c'è una leggenda che ammiravo sempre. Per me è un grande onore. Poi vedremo come andranno le cose. Cutrone? Spero che andremo bene insieme. Mi ricordo due partite in stagione. Una contro la Samp ed ho visto una grande sfida ad altissimi livelli vinta 3-2. Spero di vincere molte partite qui. Io posso giocare con un secondo attaccante accanto a me. Sono sempre pronto. Il calcio è inaspettato. Presumevo che dopo aver segnato 13 gol altri club si sarebbero interessati. Non pensavo che fosse il Milan. Il calcio è sorprendente. Nel Genoa la stagione è stata turbolenta. Io voglio allenarmi e lavorare duramente. Per me non è un problema cambiare allenatore. Dopo un anno, mi ritrovo dalla Polonia a San Siro? Io sono sempre focalizzato su me stesso e sul campo. Farò di tutto per fare il mio meglio. Voglio segnare sempre. Sogno? Vorrei giocare in Champions".

Leonardo:"Higuain? Non c'è tanto da dire. Ha fatto le sue scelte e non c'è più. Piatek? La scelta non era così complicata. Ha fatto vedere subito le sue capacità in Italia. Non era una cosa previste. Anche a livello economico è stata una cosa inaspettata. Abbiamo avuto questa possibilità economica, quindi non è stata una cosa difficile. Conosce la Serie A e ha caratteristiche adatte a noi. Ibra e Fabregas non sono stati stoppati dalla linea ma dalle occasioni di mercato. La linea è molto chiara tra di noi. Caldara? Era uno scambio con Bonucci, che abbiamo fatto tutti insieme. Con Higuain era una cosa legata alla Juve. Poi il prestito è stato risolto e siamo stati liberi di acquistare i giocatori che volevamo. Altri acquisti sul mercato? In verità abbiamo fatto tanto. Siamo quelli che abbiamo fatto di più in Europa. Due acquisti importanti. E' un acquisto anche per il futuro, non solo per il presente. Ora dobbiamo vedere se è ancora possibile fare qualcosa. Con questi due acquisti abbiamo una rosa abbastanza competitiva. Higuain? Ha fatto le sue scelte. Non c'è più tanto da dire. Qui al Milan starà solo chi ha voglia di stare. C'è da costruire qualcosa in modo lento e non facile. C'è bisogno di un coinvolgimento totale. "


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Gennaio 2019)

eh ma c'è astio


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions "
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Continuano quasi ad invocare questo FPF. Pazzesco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano quasi ad invocare questo FPF. Pazzesco.



Per questo io preferisco la comunicazione zero... a ogni conferenza un nervoso...


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano quasi ad invocare questo FPF. Pazzesco.



Non a caso i club che hanno parlato e parlano di più di FPF sono Milan e Inter (quelli che più di ogni altro si sono parati il lato b coi loro tifosi).
Perfino De Laurentiis ha detto recentemente che il FPF non viene applicato veramente, perché se lo facessero davvero significherebbe chiudere mezza Serie A.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato "
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa"
> 
> ...



Pazzesco. Ha parlato ancora di FPF. Dal nulla.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Gennaio 2019)

Ma un pop filter alla traduttrice? Costava troppo?


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non a caso i club che hanno parlato e parlano di più di FPF sono Milan e Inter (quelli che più di ogni altro si sono parati il lato b coi loro tifosi).
> Perfino De Laurentiis ha detto recentemente che il FPF non viene applicato veramente, perché se lo facessero davvero significherebbe chiudere mezza Serie A.



Assolutamente. Gli unici due club che ne parlano, e pure VOLENTIERI.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa"
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Ha parlato ancora di FPF. Dal nulla.



prendiamola sul ridere


----------



## Zenos (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa"
> 
> ...



Beh magari usano questo Fpf anche per dire alle società:inutile che sparate alto,più di un tot non possiamo spendere.
Se invocano il fpF e poi prendono Piatek,Paqueta ET simili...W il fpF.


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Gennaio 2019)

smentito l'astio, smentito che gente come fabregas e ibra non possano arrivare ecc


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa"
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> smentito l'astio, smentito che gente come fabregas e ibra non possano arrivare ecc



Anche se ci fosse, mica direbbero pubblicamente che c'è astio eh?

Ricordatevi che Higuain doveva restare...


----------



## alcyppa (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche se ci fosse, mica direbbero pubblicamente che c'è astio eh?
> 
> Ricordatevi che Higuain doveva restare...



Infatti.

A me è parso chiaro il contrario invece...


----------



## alcyppa (24 Gennaio 2019)

Ma che schifezze sta dicendo Gazidis?


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa. Appuntamento con la Uefa? Passo molto tempo con tutte le istituzioni del calcio. Sono persone che conosco molto bene. Rispettiamo le regole e le linee guida. Abbiamo avuto una decisione a cui ci siamo appellati. Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. Quindi la Uefa deve benedire quello che facciamo. Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. Il club deve tornare ad un modello finanziario sostenibile. Lo scopo del FPF non era punire le squadre ma aiutarle ad un percorso sostenibile. Le perdite di anni fa si sono abbassate moltissimo, grazie al FPF. E' una iniziativa a cui credo e che vogliamo rispettare. Ma deve esserci un percorso da seguire. Credo che alla fine avremo delle grosse sfide ed un percorso chiaro per riportare il club su fondamenta solide. Dobbiamo tornare ad una realtà finanziare. Abbiamo una forte proprietà. Sono ottimista. Possiamo costruire fondamenta e poi andare avanti in modo sostenibile"
> 
> ...



up


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa. Appuntamento con la Uefa? Passo molto tempo con tutte le istituzioni del calcio. Sono persone che conosco molto bene. Rispettiamo le regole e le linee guida. Abbiamo avuto una decisione a cui ci siamo appellati. Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. Quindi la Uefa deve benedire quello che facciamo. Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. Il club deve tornare ad un modello finanziario sostenibile. Lo scopo del FPF non era punire le squadre ma aiutarle ad un percorso sostenibile. Le perdite di anni fa si sono abbassate moltissimo, grazie al FPF. E' una iniziativa a cui credo e che vogliamo rispettare. Ma deve esserci un percorso da seguire. Credo che alla fine avremo delle grosse sfide ed un percorso chiaro per riportare il club su fondamenta solide. Dobbiamo tornare ad una realtà finanziare. Abbiamo una forte proprietà. Sono ottimista. Possiamo costruire fondamenta e poi andare avanti in modo sostenibile"
> 
> ...





alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma che schifezze sta dicendo Gazidis?



Ha evidentemente sbagliato mestiere. E' perfetto per lavorare nel comitato dell'UEFA o della FIFA. Ne parla come se fossero la Santa Trinità.


----------



## Davidoff (24 Gennaio 2019)

Per me fanno bene a dire di continuo che rispetteranno il fpf, è l'unico modo per uscire dal mirino della Uefa. Tanto hanno mostrato che quando serve i soldi li tirano fuori, preferisco le azioni alle parole.

Comunque Piatek mi sembra "ignorante", in senso buono, questo pensa solo ad andare in campo e fare gol. Ha detto "qui posso dire tante cose, conta quello che farò in campo" e sono d'accordo.
La chicca è stata "sono nato pronto", mi ricorda qualcuno


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa. Appuntamento con la Uefa? Passo molto tempo con tutte le istituzioni del calcio. Sono persone che conosco molto bene. Rispettiamo le regole e le linee guida. Abbiamo avuto una decisione a cui ci siamo appellati. Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. Quindi la Uefa deve benedire quello che facciamo. Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. Il club deve tornare ad un modello finanziario sostenibile. Lo scopo del FPF non era punire le squadre ma aiutarle ad un percorso sostenibile. Le perdite di anni fa si sono abbassate moltissimo, grazie al FPF. E' una iniziativa a cui credo e che vogliamo rispettare. Ma deve esserci un percorso da seguire. Credo che alla fine avremo delle grosse sfide ed un percorso chiaro per riportare il club su fondamenta solide. Dobbiamo tornare ad una realtà finanziare. Abbiamo una forte proprietà. Sono ottimista. Possiamo costruire fondamenta e poi andare avanti in modo sostenibile"
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Gennaio 2019)

Gazidis sembra ad un simposio sull'economia e non alla presentazione di un calciatore


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2019)

Gazidis è un furbo, invoca di continuo il Fpf ma poi lo mette nel sedere alla UEFA. 

Ha parlato benissimo da persona intelligente che rispetta il suo ruolo. Ad averne di professionisti cosi.


----------



## Devil man (24 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gazidis è un furbo, invoca di continuo il Fpf ma poi lo mette nel sedere alla UEFA.
> 
> Ha parlato benissimo da persona intelligente che rispetta il suo ruolo. Ad averne di professionisti cosi.



Gazidis dice A poi fa B, io non sono per niente preoccupato sta solo facendo il suo mestiere


----------



## mark (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa. Appuntamento con la Uefa? Passo molto tempo con tutte le istituzioni del calcio. Sono persone che conosco molto bene. Rispettiamo le regole e le linee guida. Abbiamo avuto una decisione a cui ci siamo appellati. Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. Quindi la Uefa deve benedire quello che facciamo. Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. Il club deve tornare ad un modello finanziario sostenibile. Lo scopo del FPF non era punire le squadre ma aiutarle ad un percorso sostenibile. Le perdite di anni fa si sono abbassate moltissimo, grazie al FPF. E' una iniziativa a cui credo e che vogliamo rispettare. Ma deve esserci un percorso da seguire. Credo che alla fine avremo delle grosse sfide ed un percorso chiaro per riportare il club su fondamenta solide. Dobbiamo tornare ad una realtà finanziare. Abbiamo una forte proprietà. Sono ottimista. Possiamo costruire fondamenta e poi andare avanti in modo sostenibile"
> 
> ...



Per me quello che sta dicendo Gazidis è chiaro, sta leccando un po' il c*lo alla UEFA dicendo che il FPF è giusto e blah blah blah, però poi aggiunge che non deve essere uno strumento per multare i club ma di supporto per un percorso; ergo sta implicitamente chiedendo che la UEFA deve dare più tempo al Milan per adeguarsi, ce la farà? Non lo so, ma se ci riesce tanto di cappello.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa. Appuntamento con la Uefa? Passo molto tempo con tutte le istituzioni del calcio. Sono persone che conosco molto bene. Rispettiamo le regole e le linee guida. Abbiamo avuto una decisione a cui ci siamo appellati. Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. Quindi la Uefa deve benedire quello che facciamo. Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. Il club deve tornare ad un modello finanziario sostenibile. Lo scopo del FPF non era punire le squadre ma aiutarle ad un percorso sostenibile. Le perdite di anni fa si sono abbassate moltissimo, grazie al FPF. E' una iniziativa a cui credo e che vogliamo rispettare. Ma deve esserci un percorso da seguire. Credo che alla fine avremo delle grosse sfide ed un percorso chiaro per riportare il club su fondamenta solide. Dobbiamo tornare ad una realtà finanziare. Abbiamo una forte proprietà. Sono ottimista. Possiamo costruire fondamenta e poi andare avanti in modo sostenibile"
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Gazidis dice A poi fa B, io non sono per niente preoccupato sta solo facendo il suo mestiere



Esatto. Che si aspettava la gente ? " La uefa è una pagliacciata e faremo quello che vogliamo ? " ovvio che non lo dirà mai.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Gli unici due club che ne parlano, e pure VOLENTIERI.



Sono gli unici due club in passivo (escluso qualche squadra turca..) e quindi soggetti ad operazioni di riallineamento.

Gazidis è stato illuminante riguardo al FPF: ha permesso il risanamento dei club, obbliga i club a non fare dumping ed ad alzarecosì i prezzi in modo non sostenibile. E' la via da seguire. Per tutti. Manca ancora il Milan ad allinearsi, ma lo farà e a quel punto potremo tornare a competere.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto. Che si aspettava la gente ? " La uefa è una pagliacciata e faremo quello che vogliamo ? " ovvio che non lo dirà mai.



Ma non serviva nemmeno leccare il deretano alla Uefa ogni volta che apriva la bocca.


Comunque le parole stanno a zero, contano i fatti... Ed i fatti dicono che servono assolutamente almeno altri 2 acquisti.

Vediamo che combinano...


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa. Appuntamento con la Uefa? Passo molto tempo con tutte le istituzioni del calcio. Sono persone che conosco molto bene. Rispettiamo le regole e le linee guida. Abbiamo avuto una decisione a cui ci siamo appellati. Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. Quindi la Uefa deve benedire quello che facciamo. Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. Il club deve tornare ad un modello finanziario sostenibile. Lo scopo del FPF non era punire le squadre ma aiutarle ad un percorso sostenibile. Le perdite di anni fa si sono abbassate moltissimo, grazie al FPF. E' una iniziativa a cui credo e che vogliamo rispettare. Ma deve esserci un percorso da seguire. Credo che alla fine avremo delle grosse sfide ed un percorso chiaro per riportare il club su fondamenta solide. Dobbiamo tornare ad una realtà finanziare. Abbiamo una forte proprietà. Sono ottimista. Possiamo costruire fondamenta e poi andare avanti in modo sostenibile"
> 
> ...



Ma che dice Maldini? Le più rosee aspettative?!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo:"Higuain? Non c'è tanto da dire. Ha fatto le sue scelte e non c'è più. Piatek? La scelta non era così complicata. Ha fatto vedere subito le sue capacità in Italia. Non era una cosa previste. Anche a livello economico è stata una cosa inaspettata. Abbiamo avuto questa possibilità economica, quindi non è stata una cosa difficile. Conosce la Serie A e ha caratteristiche adatte a noi. Ibra e Fabregas non sono stati stoppati dalla linea ma dalle occasioni di mercato. La linea è molto chiara tra di noi. Caldara? Era uno scambio con Bonucci, che abbiamo fatto tutti insieme. Con Higuain era una cosa legata alla Juve. Poi il prestito è stato risolto e siamo stati liberi di acquistare i giocatori che volevamo. *Altri acquisti sul mercato? In verità abbiamo fatto tanto. Siamo quelli che abbiamo fatto di più in Europa. Due acquisti importanti. E' un acquisto anche per il futuro, non solo per il presente. Ora dobbiamo vedere se è ancora possibile fare qualcosa. Con questi due acquisti abbiamo una rosa abbastanza competitiva*. Higuain? Ha fatto le sue scelte. Non c'è più tanto da dire. Qui al Milan starà solo chi ha voglia di stare. C'è da costruire qualcosa in modo lento e non facile. C'è bisogno di un coinvolgimento totale. "
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Spero sia un Troll 

non è possibile Leo è vitale !


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Gazidis dice A poi fa B, io non sono per niente preoccupato sta solo facendo il suo mestiere



Per me dice A e fa A.

Vende Higuain che costa 36 milioni l'anno e tra 3 anni vale zero e prende paquetà e Piatek che insieme costano 22 milioni l'anno (quindi risparmia 14 milioni l'anno) e tra 3 anni se per caso li rivendessi a 25 milioni l'uno fai comunque oltre 20 milioni di plus-valenza.

Insomma operazioni nel puro spirito del FpF. Higuain non lo era.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me dice A e fa A.
> 
> Vende Higuain che costa 36 milioni l'anno e tra 3 anni vale zero e prende paquetà e Piatek che insieme costano 22 milioni l'anno (quindi risparmia 14 milioni l'anno) e tra 3 anni se per caso li rivendessi a 25 milioni l'uno fai comunque oltre 20 milioni di plus-valenza.
> 
> Insomma operazioni nel puro spirito del FpF. Higuain non lo era.



Ragazzi, Leonardo a un certo punto ha chiaramente detto che al Milan resta solo chi crede nel progetto ed è coinvolto al 100%. Higuain se ne voleva andare, punto.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa. Appuntamento con la Uefa? Passo molto tempo con tutte le istituzioni del calcio. Sono persone che conosco molto bene. Rispettiamo le regole e le linee guida. Abbiamo avuto una decisione a cui ci siamo appellati. Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. Quindi la Uefa deve benedire quello che facciamo. Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. Il club deve tornare ad un modello finanziario sostenibile. Lo scopo del FPF non era punire le squadre ma aiutarle ad un percorso sostenibile. Le perdite di anni fa si sono abbassate moltissimo, grazie al FPF. E' una iniziativa a cui credo e che vogliamo rispettare. Ma deve esserci un percorso da seguire. Credo che alla fine avremo delle grosse sfide ed un percorso chiaro per riportare il club su fondamenta solide. Dobbiamo tornare ad una realtà finanziare. Abbiamo una forte proprietà. Sono ottimista. Possiamo costruire fondamenta e poi andare avanti in modo sostenibile. Quanto tempo ci vorrà per riportare il Milan in alto? Non lo so. Ci vorrà il tempo che ci vorrà. Ci sono due viaggi. Uno è quello del Milan, l'altro è quello del calcio italiano che deve tornare un punto di riferimento. Abbiamo bisogno di una forte competizione in Italia. Abbiamo bisogno di stadi moderni e pieni. Il nostro obiettivo è ampio. Sono ottimista. Altrimenti non avrei lasciato l'Inghilterra. Il nuovo stadio? Stiamo ancora guardando le alternative. Con la nostra proprietà possiamo fare cose molto eccitanti. Rinnovare San Siro o costruire un nuovo stadio. Stiamo lavorando in modo collaborativo con l'Inter. Avremo un risultato che soddisferà tutta la comunità milanese"
> 
> ...



.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Gennaio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma non serviva nemmeno leccare il deretano alla Uefa ogni volta che apriva la bocca.
> 
> 
> Comunque le parole stanno a zero, contano i fatti... Ed i fatti dicono che servono assolutamente almeno altri 2 acquisti.
> ...



I fatti parlano di 70 milioni a gennaio 
35 sull’unghia


----------



## cris (24 Gennaio 2019)

Non ho capito la questione del numero, non mi e parso di sentire che lui ha scelto la 19, anzi mi é parso di sentire che voleva la 9... boh


----------



## Cantastorie (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa. Appuntamento con la Uefa? Passo molto tempo con tutte le istituzioni del calcio. Sono persone che conosco molto bene. Rispettiamo le regole e le linee guida. Abbiamo avuto una decisione a cui ci siamo appellati. Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. Quindi la Uefa deve benedire quello che facciamo. Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. Il club deve tornare ad un modello finanziario sostenibile. Lo scopo del FPF non era punire le squadre ma aiutarle ad un percorso sostenibile. Le perdite di anni fa si sono abbassate moltissimo, grazie al FPF. E' una iniziativa a cui credo e che vogliamo rispettare. Ma deve esserci un percorso da seguire. Credo che alla fine avremo delle grosse sfide ed un percorso chiaro per riportare il club su fondamenta solide. Dobbiamo tornare ad una realtà finanziare. Abbiamo una forte proprietà. Sono ottimista. Possiamo costruire fondamenta e poi andare avanti in modo sostenibile. Quanto tempo ci vorrà per riportare il Milan in alto? Non lo so. Ci vorrà il tempo che ci vorrà. Ci sono due viaggi. Uno è quello del Milan, l'altro è quello del calcio italiano che deve tornare un punto di riferimento. Abbiamo bisogno di una forte competizione in Italia. Abbiamo bisogno di stadi moderni e pieni. Il nostro obiettivo è ampio. Sono ottimista. Altrimenti non avrei lasciato l'Inghilterra. Il nuovo stadio? Stiamo ancora guardando le alternative. Con la nostra proprietà possiamo fare cose molto eccitanti. Rinnovare San Siro o costruire un nuovo stadio. Stiamo lavorando in modo collaborativo con l'Inter. Avremo un risultato che soddisferà tutta la comunità milanese"
> 
> ...



ottimo, lo leggo come: "ala sinistra in arrivo, ma vogliamo far capire a chi di dovere che più di tot. non si può pagare.(ingaggio incluso)"
nota di colore: ho guardato la conferenza stampa sospetto che la traduttrice non fosse un mostro, le risposte di Piatek coincidevano poco con le domande.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

traduttrice alle prime armi 
si vede che c'è crisi


----------



## Boomer (24 Gennaio 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Non ho capito la questione del numero, non mi e parso di sentire che lui ha scelto la 19, anzi mi é parso di sentire che voleva la 9... boh



Esatto ma Leonardo ha detto che va giustamente guadagnata sul campo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Leonardo a un certo punto ha chiaramente detto che al Milan resta solo chi crede nel progetto ed è coinvolto al 100%. Higuain se ne voleva andare, punto.



Se volevano restasse sarebbe restato. E' capendo che il Milan non voleva riscattarlo che ha voluto andarsene. Il Milan non voleva riscattarlo perchè così risparmiava 70 milioni e cedendolo adesso ne ha risparmiati 90.
Questa è la realtà. con il costo di Higuain ci prendo 8 Piatek permettendo che ne falliscano 5 e ci guadagno comunque.


----------



## James45 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Gazidis dice A poi fa B, io non sono per niente preoccupato sta solo facendo il suo mestiere




Difatti. A me pare evidente.


----------



## Anguus (24 Gennaio 2019)

Quando leggo o sento "Abbiamo una rosa competitiva" ho i brividi lungo la schiena, manca solo "Entra qualcuno solo se esce qualcuno"


----------



## Molenko (24 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## James45 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Quando leggo o sento "Abbiamo una rosa competitiva" ho i brividi lungo la schiena, manca solo "Entra qualcuno solo se esce qualcuno"



Fatteli passare i brividi: ha detto "abbastanza competitiva", che poi è la verità.


----------



## Anguus (24 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Leonardo a un certo punto ha chiaramente detto che al Milan resta solo chi crede nel progetto ed è coinvolto al 100%. Higuain se ne voleva andare, punto.



Io vorrei sentire l'altra campana. Il discorso economico e su un acquisto più rischioso ma futuribile secondo me ha influito molto, o per lo meno ha fatto si che si creassero pressioni su Higuain tali da indurlo a chiedere la cessione


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se volevano restasse sarebbe restato. E' capendo che il Milan non voleva riscattarlo che ha voluto andarsene. Il Milan non voleva riscattarlo perchè così risparmiava 70 milioni e cedendolo adesso ne ha risparmiati 90.
> Questa è la realtà. con il costo di Higuain ci prendo 8 Piatek permettendo che ne falliscano 5 e ci guadagno comunque.



E che la realtà è questa lo dici in base a..?


----------



## Black (24 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gazidis è un furbo, invoca di continuo il Fpf ma poi lo mette nel sedere alla UEFA.
> 
> Ha parlato benissimo da persona intelligente che rispetta il suo ruolo. Ad averne di professionisti cosi.



esatto! quello che conta sono i fatti e ad oggi abbiamo speso 70M a Gennaio...

non capisco quelli che si lamentano. Ci può stare che faccia queste dichiarazioni. Oppure volete che vada a dichiarare "me ne frego del FPF quelli della Uefa sono dei pagliacci?"


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sentire l'altra campana. Il discorso economico e su un acquisto più rischioso ma futuribile secondo me ha influito molto, o per lo meno ha fatto si che si creassero pressioni su Higuain tali da indurlo a chiedere la cessione



Quindi Gazidis avrebbe fatto pressioni su Higuain per mandarlo via perchè non ci potevamo permettere lo stipendio ? serio ?


----------



## Anguus (24 Gennaio 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Fatteli passare i brividi: ha detto "abbastanza competitiva", che poi è la verità.



Strano che però un paio di mesi fa lo stesso Leonardo dicesse dopo aver preso Paquetà che servivano un centrocampista e un attaccante capace di giocare sull'esterno per completare la squadra.


----------



## uolfetto (24 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me dice A e fa A.
> 
> Vende Higuain che costa 36 milioni l'anno e tra 3 anni vale zero e prende paquetà e Piatek che insieme costano 22 milioni l'anno (quindi risparmia 14 milioni l'anno) e tra 3 anni se per caso li rivendessi a 25 milioni l'uno fai comunque oltre 20 milioni di plus-valenza.
> 
> Insomma operazioni nel puro spirito del FpF. Higuain non lo era.



ma infatti è assolutamente così. non si capisce quelli che dicono che finge e poi fa il contrario e si esaltano. invece fortunatamente fa proprio quello che dice. ottima la linea gazidis. vediamo se il risparmio fatto con questa operazione piatek-higuain ci consente di prendere finalmente sto benedetto esterno. sempre nel pieno rispetto del fpf.


----------



## uolfetto (24 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi Gazidis avrebbe fatto pressioni su Higuain per mandarlo via perchè non ci potevamo permettere lo stipendio ? serio ?



diciamo che si sono incontrate due esigenze. higuain non era convinto e si sono anticipati i tempi visto che a giugno non sarebbe stato riscattato comunque.


----------



## Boomer (24 Gennaio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> esatto! quello che conta sono i fatti e ad oggi abbiamo speso 70M a Gennaio...
> 
> non capisco quelli che si lamentano. Ci può stare che faccia queste dichiarazioni. Oppure volete che vada a dichiarare "me ne frego del FPF quelli della Uefa sono dei pagliacci?"



Ma infatti. Ciò che conta è che ci siamo appellati alla sentenza e nonostante questo abbiamo comunque preso due giocatori potenzialmente importanti. Se non ci fosse stata volontà di investire non avremo comprato nessuno e la sentenza non sarebbe stata contestata.


----------



## enigmistic02 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Ho ascoltato con molta attenzione le parole di Gazidis, poiché sostanzialmente della presentazione del giocatore non mi interessava granché, spero solo faccia bene. Devo dire che mi è piaciuto molto ogni singola parola detta e sono d'accordo su tutta la linea. Sono sempre più ottimista sul futuro di questa squadra. Con lui il futuro può iniziare ora - finalmente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Quando leggo o sento "Abbiamo una rosa competitiva" ho i brividi lungo la schiena, manca solo "Entra qualcuno solo se esce qualcuno"



Abbastanza competitiva per il quarto posto, secondo me ha detto la realtà.
Ovviamente ci manca ancora tanto per raggiungere traguardi più importanti.


----------



## Anguus (24 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quindi Gazidis avrebbe fatto pressioni su Higuain per mandarlo via perchè non ci potevamo permettere lo stipendio ? serio ?



No, è che di punto in bianco arrivati a dicembre si è iniziato a puntare Higuain come se fosse l'origine di tutti i mali. Gattuso e Leonardo hanno mai detto che Calhanoglu doveva svegliarsi o che doveva pedalare? Lo hanno detto mai di Kessie? Lo hanno detto di Rodriguez? Eppure mi pare che abbiano inanellato una bella serie di partite di me*da tanto quanto Higuain.


----------



## cris (24 Gennaio 2019)

Cmnq, sto Piatek sembra abbia due palle cubiche, almeno da come si esprime e cosa dice. Sembra un professionista molto concentrato.


----------



## diavolo (24 Gennaio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Gazidis sembra ad un simposio sull'economia e non alla presentazione di un calciatore



Dovrebbe fare il politico.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

A me fa ridere che per le pagliacciate di Fassone & Mirabelli erano tutti stra contenti e felici. Adesso che ci sono dirigenti competenti tutti a criticare dopo nemmeno un mese.


----------



## cris (24 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque Leonardo: "Non c’entra nulla la scaramanzia. Piatek voleva la maglia numero 9, ma il 9 è un numero che va conquistato e così gli abbiamo fatto scegliere il 19".


----------



## RickyB83 (24 Gennaio 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe fare il politico.



Vero ma

Facendo l ad guadagna di più mica è scemo Eheh


----------



## MasterGorgo (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa. Appuntamento con la Uefa? Passo molto tempo con tutte le istituzioni del calcio. Sono persone che conosco molto bene. Rispettiamo le regole e le linee guida. Abbiamo avuto una decisione a cui ci siamo appellati. Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. Quindi la Uefa deve benedire quello che facciamo. Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. Il club deve tornare ad un modello finanziario sostenibile. Lo scopo del FPF non era punire le squadre ma aiutarle ad un percorso sostenibile. Le perdite di anni fa si sono abbassate moltissimo, grazie al FPF. E' una iniziativa a cui credo e che vogliamo rispettare. Ma deve esserci un percorso da seguire. Credo che alla fine avremo delle grosse sfide ed un percorso chiaro per riportare il club su fondamenta solide. Dobbiamo tornare ad una realtà finanziare. Abbiamo una forte proprietà. Sono ottimista. Possiamo costruire fondamenta e poi andare avanti in modo sostenibile. Quanto tempo ci vorrà per riportare il Milan in alto? Non lo so. Ci vorrà il tempo che ci vorrà. Ci sono due viaggi. Uno è quello del Milan, l'altro è quello del calcio italiano che deve tornare un punto di riferimento. Abbiamo bisogno di una forte competizione in Italia. Abbiamo bisogno di stadi moderni e pieni. Il nostro obiettivo è ampio. Sono ottimista. Altrimenti non avrei lasciato l'Inghilterra. Il nuovo stadio? Stiamo ancora guardando le alternative. Con la nostra proprietà possiamo fare cose molto eccitanti. Rinnovare San Siro o costruire un nuovo stadio. Stiamo lavorando in modo collaborativo con l'Inter. Avremo un risultato che soddisferà tutta la comunità milanese"
> 
> ...



Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. 
Quindi la Uefa NON deve benedire quello che facciamo. 
Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. 

Sembrerebbe cristallino...


----------



## Boomer (24 Gennaio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> No, è che di punto in bianco arrivati a dicembre si è iniziato a puntare Higuain come se fosse l'origine di tutti i mali. Gattuso e Leonardo hanno mai detto che Calhanoglu doveva svegliarsi o che doveva pedalare? Lo hanno detto mai di Kessie? Lo hanno detto di Rodriguez? Eppure mi pare che abbiano inanellato una bella serie di partite di me*da tanto quanto Higuain.



Ma loro sono giocatori medi , Higuain era/è un campione in teoria. Evidentemente Leo ha visto un atteggiamento in allenamento non idoneo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Gennaio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma non serviva nemmeno leccare il deretano alla Uefa ogni volta che apriva la bocca.
> 
> 
> Comunque le parole stanno a zero, contano i fatti... Ed i fatti dicono che servono assolutamente almeno altri 2 acquisti.
> ...



le parole stanno a zero, contano i fatti e abbiamo preso giocatori per 70 milioni a GENNAIO


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Gennaio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> No, è che di punto in bianco arrivati a dicembre si è iniziato a puntare Higuain come se fosse l'origine di tutti i mali. Gattuso e Leonardo hanno mai detto che Calhanoglu doveva svegliarsi o che doveva pedalare? Lo hanno detto mai di Kessie? Lo hanno detto di Rodriguez? Eppure mi pare che abbiano inanellato una bella serie di partite di me*da tanto quanto Higuain.



lo hanno detto di higuain quando praticamente era già seduto sull'aereo direzione Londra. Prima nessuno ha detto niente.


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Gennaio 2019)

Amo questa dirigenza, dimostrano coi fatti quanto segue:

1.Non parlano a meno che non vi sia qualcosa da dire ergo per buona pace dei pessimisti cronici non si sognano di rispondere alle boiate con cui vengono riempiti i giornali
2.La linea è chiara e condivisa da tutti e lavorano tutti con il medesimo obiettivo nel pieno rispetto dei ruoli
3.Il buon Gaz ha le stigmate del top manager: misurato e conciliante a parole, ambizioso e determinato nei fatti, dimostrando un livello di pensiero di ben più ampio respiro rispetto a Fax o Fester
4.Facciamoci tutti meno turbe mentali stando dietro a voci più o meno infondate o potremmo sbilanciarci in giudizi crudeli basati su illazioni prive di fondamento.

Ho la sensazione che questa volta la strada intrapresa e gli interpreti che la percorreranno sia davvero quella giusta, tifiamo i nostri ragazzi e portiamo ancora un pò di pazienza, c'è luce in fondo al tunnel!


----------



## James45 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> A me fa ridere che per le pagliacciate di Fassone & Mirabelli erano tutti stra contenti e felici. Adesso che ci sono dirigenti competenti tutti a criticare dopo nemmeno un mese.



Cerca di capire: si sono scottati (forse più ustionati) di brutto ed ora ci vanno coi piedi di piombo.
Per il calcio vedono solo bianco o nero (arghhh...), le sfumature di grigio se le tengono per il sesso


----------



## gabri65 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto. Che si aspettava la gente ? " La uefa è una pagliacciata e faremo quello che vogliamo ? " ovvio che non lo dirà mai.





alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma non serviva nemmeno leccare il deretano alla Uefa ogni volta che apriva la bocca.
> 
> 
> Comunque le parole stanno a zero, contano i fatti... Ed i fatti dicono che servono assolutamente almeno altri 2 acquisti.
> ...





egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> le parole stanno a zero, contano i fatti e abbiamo preso giocatori per 70 milioni a GENNAIO



Infatti. E' perfettamente inutile fare commenti su queste dichiarazioni.

Perché sappiamo benissimo che sono dichiarazioni politiche, che lasciano il tempo che trovano, e sono composte al 75% da ipocrisia. 

Mi fa specie che ancora non ce ne rendiamo conto. Parole, parole, parole, parole. Lasciamo perdere quello che viene detto, mi sembra poi che ci sia una forzatura alquanto singolare nel cercare disfattismo a tutti i costi. Guardiamo solo i fatti. E i fatti per ora dicono che fino a sei mesi fa andavamo ancora in giro a parlare di tombini cinesi. Da allora qualcosa mi sembra migliorato, e sono stati fatti acquisti, rilevanti o meno, anche con qualche nome di grido. Poi giudicheremo. E se le intenzioni non sono quelle di una rinascita, non possiamo certo stabilirlo con improbabili interpretazioni di parole dette da gente che ne sa molto più di noi.

Non so come mai siamo convinti di essere più scaltri ed intelligenti di questi personaggi, al punto di capire già dove vogliono andare a parare e di come vogliono interpretare le strategie del club, il tutto desunto solo da poche parole, dette magari in maniera scocciata durante una presentazione di circostanza. Tempo al tempo. Tanto i nodi verranno al pettine, eventualmente.


----------



## Zanc9 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Il modo di fare di Piatek, il suo sguardo, mi ricorda vagamente Zlatan. Arrogante e sicuro di sè. Speriamo abbia il carattere che sembra avere


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> Cerca di capire: si sono scottati (forse più ustionati) di brutto ed ora ci vanno coi piedi di piombo.
> Per il calcio vedono solo bianco o nero (arghhh...), le sfumature di grigio se le tengono per il sesso



Ma no, a me sembra invece che si aspettino tutti che i dirigenti vadano in conferenza a dire: "Riporteremo il Milan a vincere la Champions entro due anni. Spenderemo 300 Milioni nel mercato, compreremo solo top player già affermati. Il FPF? Una buffonata, lo ignoreremo."


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Beh magari usano questo Fpf anche per dire alle società:inutile che sparate alto,più di un tot non possiamo spendere.
> Se invocano il fpF e poi prendono Piatek,Paqueta ET simili...W il fpF.



Non è che Piatek e Paqueta siano i colpi che fanno tremare l'UEFA e il FPF


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> No, è che di punto in bianco arrivati a dicembre si è iniziato a puntare Higuain come se fosse l'origine di tutti i mali. Gattuso e Leonardo hanno mai detto che Calhanoglu doveva svegliarsi o che doveva pedalare? Lo hanno detto mai di Kessie? Lo hanno detto di Rodriguez? Eppure mi pare che abbiano inanellato una bella serie di partite di me*da tanto quanto Higuain.



Non mi sembra che Kessie, Calhanoglu e Rodriguez se la prendano con i compagni.
Higuain usava i compagni "scarsi" come scusa e Leonardo gli ha detto di pensare a pedalare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra che Kessie, Calhanoglu e Rodriguez se la prendano con i compagni.
> Higuain usava i compagni "scarsi" come scusa e Leonardo gli ha detto di pensare a pedalare.



E mi sa che prendono anche un terzo di stipendio di quanto Higuain invece pretendeva.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa. Appuntamento con la Uefa? Passo molto tempo con tutte le istituzioni del calcio. Sono persone che conosco molto bene. Rispettiamo le regole e le linee guida. Abbiamo avuto una decisione a cui ci siamo appellati. Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. Quindi la Uefa deve benedire quello che facciamo. Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. Il club deve tornare ad un modello finanziario sostenibile. Lo scopo del FPF non era punire le squadre ma aiutarle ad un percorso sostenibile. Le perdite di anni fa si sono abbassate moltissimo, grazie al FPF. E' una iniziativa a cui credo e che vogliamo rispettare. Ma deve esserci un percorso da seguire. Credo che alla fine avremo delle grosse sfide ed un percorso chiaro per riportare il club su fondamenta solide. Dobbiamo tornare ad una realtà finanziare. Abbiamo una forte proprietà. Sono ottimista. Possiamo costruire fondamenta e poi andare avanti in modo sostenibile. Quanto tempo ci vorrà per riportare il Milan in alto? Non lo so. Ci vorrà il tempo che ci vorrà. Ci sono due viaggi. Uno è quello del Milan, l'altro è quello del calcio italiano che deve tornare un punto di riferimento. Abbiamo bisogno di una forte competizione in Italia. Abbiamo bisogno di stadi moderni e pieni. Il nostro obiettivo è ampio. Sono ottimista. Altrimenti non avrei lasciato l'Inghilterra. Il nuovo stadio? Stiamo ancora guardando le alternative. Con la nostra proprietà possiamo fare cose molto eccitanti. Rinnovare San Siro o costruire un nuovo stadio. Stiamo lavorando in modo collaborativo con l'Inter. Avremo un risultato che soddisferà tutta la comunità milanese"
> 
> ...



Tutto molto MOLTO interessante, sopratutto quello detto dal nostro CEO.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Gli unici due club che ne parlano, e pure VOLENTIERI.



Sinceramente non riesco a capire come possiamo lamentarci (continuamente) per sta storia del fpf quando veniamo da 4 stagioni dove, in un modo o nell'altro, abbiamo messo sul mercato oltre 500 milioni in operazioni in entrata...

Non è che forse, dico forse, avere una strategia di sviluppo seria invece che buttare colpi a casaccio qua e là, potrebbe essere meglio? 

In passato ci lamentavamo con B&G per le buffonate e le prese in giro..adesso abbiamo una dirigenza che parla chiaro e fa quello che dice..pure io vorrei domani prendere 8 top player e competere coi gobbi..ma il progetto è diverso, credo che farcene una ragione aiuterebbe tutti


----------



## IlMusagete (24 Gennaio 2019)

Mi è piaciuta tutta la conferenza (traduttore a parte), che poi è stato più il battesimo di fuoco di Gazidis faccia a faccia con la stampa (per la gioia di Sconcerti); a me è piaciuto, è chiaro che sa fare bene il suo lavoro, di diplomazia con la Uefa tessendone le lodi (effettive o meno) per cercare di distendere gli animi, ma tra le righe ha fatto capire che la società per rientrare dove gli compete ha bisogno di qualche margine di manovra in più e una volta tornati ai nostri standard si può anche sottostare ai paletti UEFA, ma non prima di fare investimenti importanti (giovani di prospettiva e non 30enni vuoti a perdere che a bilancio pesano come macigni).

Piatek un po' abbottonato anche per via della lingua, ma mi ha dato l'aria di un duro lavoratore, di pochi proclami ma decisi, che sa di avere l'occasione della vita e il campo sarà l'unica camera di giudizio a cui faremo riferimento, in questo mi ha ricordato molto Sheva..speriamo bene.

Leonardo si vede che è palesemente infuriato con Higuain (e ci credo, ha dovuto correggere in corsa l'acquisto su cui ha fatto più affidamento in agosto, grande parte del suo lavoro passava dalla buona riuscita del Pipita qui da noi)

Maldini più coinvolto dell'altra volta ed è sempre un piacere ascoltarlo, ha ribadito assieme a Leo l'importanza di avere tutta la squadra che creda fortemente nel progetto che la società sta imbastendo.

Spero arrivi sto benedetto esterno però, altrimenti siamo a punto e a capo.


----------



## Manue (24 Gennaio 2019)

Ma perché se leggo i commenti di ogni conferenza stampa molti di noi tifosi sanno solo criticare tutto?
Qualsiasi cosa venga detta non va bene.
Prima Ganzidis veniva criticato perché non parlava mai, ora parla e non va bene quello che dice, Maldini non dice mai niente, Leonardo dice sempre le stesse cose, solo noi il fpf...bla bla bla bla

poi guardi i fatti e ?
35 milioni sull'unghia a Preziosi, e quelli che dicono che si nascondono dietro il fpf zitti...
35 milioni per un brasiliano, e quelli che dicono che si nascondono dietro fpf zitti...
e il mercato finisce il 31.

A me ha fatto piacere vedere l'Ad oggi, che spegne le polemiche di questi giorni, 
a me ha fatto piacere tutta la conferenza stampa.
Ma ovviamente per non ammettere, poiché si è troppo orgogliosi, che ogni tanto si sbaglia, si dice "ma mica vanno in conferenza stampa a dirti che litigano"...
certo, cosi è comodo
Ok credere quando parlando di fpf così si possono criticare, 
ma non bisogna credere quando dicono che vanno d'accordo altrimenti non si può più farlo.

Bah


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Continuano quasi ad invocare questo FPF. Pazzesco.



Fin quando lo si invoca spendendo va tutto bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma perché se leggo i commenti di ogni conferenza stampa molti di noi tifosi sanno solo criticare tutto?
> Qualsiasi cosa venga detta non va bene.
> Prima Ganzidis veniva criticato perché non parlava mai, ora parla e non va bene quello che dice, Maldini non dice mai niente, Leonardo dice sempre le stesse cose, solo noi il fpf...bla bla bla bla
> 
> ...



Secondo me il problema più grosso è che noi non accettiamo che oggi c'è chi può spendere 100 milioni per Allan e non siamo noi...

Mi spiace molto che il tifo milanista non riesca ancora dopo 10 anni di ridimensionamento a capire che l'unica via per tornare ai vertici del calcio è lavorare, lavorare lavorare e aumentare il fatturato del club...e che ci vogliono anni per farlo..


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Piatek
> 
> Gazidis:"Vogliamo rispettare il FPF acquistando giovani talenti. E' un momento emozionante per la squadra oggi e per il futuro. Piatek è il giocatore che volevano e che rispecchia i nostri acquisti. Grazie ancora a Leonardo e Maldini. Piatek scelta strategica? Si, dobbiamo ri engegnerizzare il nostro calcio che ha avuto grosse perdite. Dobbiamo costruire un sogno attraverso un piano. E dobbiamo ricostruire a lungo termine. C'è bisogna di disciplina. Posso esserci anche giocatori più esperti. Ma dobbiamo capire le realtà finanziare e rispettare il FPF. I giovani dovranno amare questo club. Piatek rientra esattamente in questi parametri. I nostri appassionati ameranno guadarlo giocare insieme agli altri giocatori che sono già qui. Che devono qualificarsi per la Champions. Per me essere qui è molto speciale. Mi sembra di essere in un posto mitico. Qui puoi sentire calcio. Questo club è un club di riferimento per il calcio. Dobbiamo riportare il nostro calcio a dove deve essere per un club come il Milan. Sono emozionatissimo da tutto quello che ho trovato Abbiamo molti ostacoli da rispettare. Dobbiamo rispettare la Uefa e tutte le restrizioni. Per me è eccitante essere parte di questa cosa. Appuntamento con la Uefa? Passo molto tempo con tutte le istituzioni del calcio. Sono persone che conosco molto bene. Rispettiamo le regole e le linee guida. Abbiamo avuto una decisione a cui ci siamo appellati. Finchè non sapremo il risultato dell'appello non sapremo quali sono le restrizioni. Quindi la Uefa deve benedire quello che facciamo. Ma alla fine di questa strada dovremo rispettare le regole. Il club deve tornare ad un modello finanziario sostenibile. Lo scopo del FPF non era punire le squadre ma aiutarle ad un percorso sostenibile. Le perdite di anni fa si sono abbassate moltissimo, grazie al FPF. E' una iniziativa a cui credo e che vogliamo rispettare. Ma deve esserci un percorso da seguire. Credo che alla fine avremo delle grosse sfide ed un percorso chiaro per riportare il club su fondamenta solide. Dobbiamo tornare ad una realtà finanziare. Abbiamo una forte proprietà. Sono ottimista. Possiamo costruire fondamenta e poi andare avanti in modo sostenibile. Quanto tempo ci vorrà per riportare il Milan in alto? Non lo so. Ci vorrà il tempo che ci vorrà. Ci sono due viaggi. Uno è quello del Milan, l'altro è quello del calcio italiano che deve tornare un punto di riferimento. Abbiamo bisogno di una forte competizione in Italia. Abbiamo bisogno di stadi moderni e pieni. Il nostro obiettivo è ampio. Sono ottimista. Altrimenti non avrei lasciato l'Inghilterra. Il nuovo stadio? Stiamo ancora guardando le alternative. Con la nostra proprietà possiamo fare cose molto eccitanti. Rinnovare San Siro o costruire un nuovo stadio. Stiamo lavorando in modo collaborativo con l'Inter. Avremo un risultato che soddisferà tutta la comunità milanese"
> 
> ...



Una vera squadra.
Avanti cosi, tutti uniti per il bene di questi colori.
Avanti contro tutti e tutti quelli che vorrebbero questa squadra spaccata.


----------



## First93 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il problema più grosso è che noi non accettiamo che oggi c'è chi può spendere 100 milioni per Allan e non siamo noi...
> 
> Mi spiace molto che il tifo milanista non riesca ancora dopo 10 anni di ridimensionamento a capire che l'unica via per tornare ai vertici del calcio è lavorare, lavorare lavorare e aumentare il fatturato del club...e che ci vogliono anni per farlo..



Secondo alcuni il FFP è una buffonata usata per non spendere, i cicli vincenti si fanno con gli over 30 e Saitama è un incapace dopo 2 mesi.


----------



## Aron (24 Gennaio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fin quando lo si invoca spendendo va tutto bene.



Aspettiamo che si spenda seriamente, non per qualche possibile futura plusvalenza.


----------



## Giek (24 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il problema più grosso è che noi non accettiamo che oggi c'è chi può spendere 100 milioni per Allan e non siamo noi...
> 
> Mi spiace molto che il tifo milanista non riesca ancora dopo 10 anni di ridimensionamento a capire che l'unica via per tornare ai vertici del calcio è lavorare, lavorare lavorare e aumentare il fatturato del club...e che ci vogliono anni per farlo..


Tutto giusto.
Solo avrei usato un’altra operazione di mercato come riferimento: il PSG del FFP se ne è infischiato bellamente, come i Football Leaks hanno evidenziato


----------



## pazzomania (24 Gennaio 2019)

Giek ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto.
> Solo avrei usato un’altra operazione di mercato come riferimento: il PSG del FFP se ne è infischiato bellamente, come i Football Leaks hanno evidenziato



Inutile che pensiamo sempre al PSG, loro hanno uno sceicco come proprietario, che i soldi li kaka letteralmente fuori.

Se poi mi dite: "vorrei tanto uno sceicco comprasse il Milan", vi capirei, e sarei pure d' accordo!

Ma pretendere da una proprietà *NORMALE *come la nostra, faccia più di quanto stanno già facendo, è purtroppo sbagliato secondo me, se non addirittura utopistico.


----------



## Goro (24 Gennaio 2019)

Conferenza leggermente inquietante con quelle luci e parecchie risposte non date eludendo diverse domande 

Bene le precisazioni di Leonardo su Fabregas e Ibrahimovic, sull'unità di tutti in dirigenza, sulla voglia che devono avere tutti, sul percorso lento e non facile. Piatek poche parole, fa piacere il fatto che sembri una macchina da combattimento, abituato al lavoro, un Ivan Drago


----------



## Lo Gnu (24 Gennaio 2019)

Bella conferenza, mi sono piaciuti tutti, sono stati lucidi ed onesti. C'è un passaggio importante su Higuain. Leo ha detto che solo chi ha voglia di restare può giocare nel Milan e che il processo per la risalita è comunque lungo e su questo Maldini ha aggiunto un passaggio importante dicendo che lui e Leo si sono presentati a Milanello facendo questo tipo di discorso. Tradotto significa : Higuain non aveva voglia di restare e sapeva benissimo che il processo per la risalita sarebbe stato lungo. In altre parole, Higuain si è comportato da infame.


----------



## cris (24 Gennaio 2019)

Iatek sembra uno con un bel fegato, speriamo bene. Non mi trasmette il mollo cit. che era kalinic e higuain. Ho buona sensazioni, mi ricorda zlatan. Spero di non dire *******. Ma ci vuole un esterno sx vero se no rischiamo.


----------



## Zlatan87 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Ma visto che il Gazosa venera così tanto il fpf e si vanta di essere co-fondatore, nessuno dei presenti gli ha fatto una domanda tipo: "il sistema è talmente ben riuscito che psg, city, ecc. se ne strabattono della uefa tanto non li toccano?! com'è la storia, il fpf vale solo per alcuni a e atri no?!..."

Io comunque tutto sto entusiasmo e ottimismo non ce l'ho... manca l'esterno sx che serve come il pane... alla fine con l'operazione Higuain-piatek ci abbiamo guadagnato economicamente, non raccontiamoci la palla che abbiamo speso e siamo ricchi dai su...


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Inutile che pensiamo sempre al PSG, loro hanno uno sceicco come proprietario, che i soldi li kaka letteralmente fuori.
> 
> Se poi mi dite: "vorrei tanto uno sceicco comprasse il Milan", vi capirei, e sarei pure d' accordo!
> 
> Ma pretendere da una proprietà *NORMALE *come la nostra, faccia più di quanto stanno già facendo, è purtroppo sbagliato secondo me, se non addirittura utopistico.



Io francamente *vado fiero* di avere una proprietà che sta portando avanti ragioni sacrosante ma argomentandole nelle sedi opportune, coi chi di dovere e in termini legali, nel rispetto dei ruoli..

Forse non si è capito che, a differenza di altri club (tra cui inter e roma), il Milan sta davvero combattendo una battaglia di principio da dentro per modificare delle regole che penalizzano chi non è oggi nell'elite del calcio..

Se poi invece preferiamo chi anziché provare a cambiare le cose nell'interesse di tutti, se ne sbatte e raggira le regole per farsi i cavoli suoi ok, sono gusti...ma conoscendo gli italiani non mi stupisce affatto..a noi piacciono sempre quelli più furbi che pur di vincere sono disposti a tutto (non a caso la squadra più tifata è la Juve...)


----------



## Jazzy R&B (25 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io francamente *vado fiero* di avere una proprietà che sta portando avanti ragioni sacrosante ma argomentandole nelle sedi opportune, coi chi di dovere e in termini legali, nel rispetto dei ruoli..
> 
> Forse non si è capito che, a differenza di altri club (tra cui inter e roma), il Milan sta davvero combattendo una battaglia di principio da dentro per modificare delle regole che penalizzano chi non è oggi nell'elite del calcio..
> 
> Se poi invece preferiamo chi *anziché provare a cambiare le cose nell'interesse di tutt*i, se ne sbatte e raggira le regole per farsi i cavoli suoi ok, sono gusti...ma conoscendo gli italiani non mi stupisce affatto..a noi piacciono sempre quelli più furbi che pur di vincere sono disposti a tutto (non a caso la squadra più tifata è la Juve...)



Non è nell'interesse di tutti. Se lo fosse, i "tutti" si sarebbero già ribellati da tempo.E se ti trovi tutti contro, tu UEFA sei costretta a cambiare per non morire, ovvio. Mentre invece non è cambiato assolutamente nulla.Quindi è soltanto nell'interesse a breve-medio termine di società come Milan ed Inda, il cercare di cambiare le regole, non certo per il bene di tutti. Facciamoci la nostra battaglia ma non spacciamola per una guerra in cui noi rappresentiamo l'esercito del bene e l'UEFA rappresenta le forze del male.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Non è nell'interesse di tutti. Se lo fosse, i "tutti" si sarebbero già ribellati da tempo.E se ti trovi tutti contro, tu UEFA sei costretta a cambiare per non morire, ovvio. Mentre invece non è cambiato assolutamente nulla.Quindi è soltanto nell'interesse a breve-medio termine di società come Milan ed Inda, il cercare di cambiare le regole, non certo per il bene di tutti. Facciamoci la nostra battaglia ma non spacciamola per una guerra in cui noi rappresentiamo l'esercito del bene e l'UEFA rappresenta le forze del male.



Nell'interesse di tutti perché domani può essere una fiorentina qualunque a venire acquisita da un emiro a cui va dato il modo di investire se può e vuole..
Ed inoltre è un principio di sportività il permettere di competere


----------



## Jazzy R&B (25 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nell'interesse di tutti perché domani può essere una fiorentina qualunque a venire acquisita da un emiro a cui va dato il modo di investire se può e vuole..
> Ed inoltre è un principio di sportività il permettere di competere



E' un gatto che si morde la coda: se tutte le leghe calcistiche europee hanno accettato il FPF, ed anzi, il FPF è nato per espressa richiesta delle stesse leghe, vuol dire che la faccenda stava bene anche alle varie Fiorentina, Roma,Lazio,Torino,ecc(che valgono i vari Valencia,Siviglia,Atletico Madrid,Borussia Dortmund,Lione,Benfica,Porto,Ajax,Tottenham,Everton,ecc nei rispettivi campionati). Intendo dire che magari ci sarà stato qualche "dissidente", ma se il FPF è stato chiesto,approvato e messo in essere, significa che almeno il 90% era d'accordo. E comunque, torno a dire, che già ADESSO (e ripeto con forza ADESSO), Elliot potrebbe investire circa 60 mln l'anno nel Milan tramite "autosponsorizzazioni" rispettando il FPF. Ed invece non immettono manco un euro bucato. E chi pensa di rispondermi con Paqueta+Piatek evviva, abbiamo speso 70 mln, quindi grande potenza di Elliot è soltanto un ignorante, perchè non sà nemmeno cosa significhino ammortamenti, conto economico e stato patrimoniale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> E' un gatto che si morde la coda: se tutte le leghe calcistiche europee hanno accettato il FPF, ed anzi, il FPF è nato per espressa richiesta delle stesse leghe, vuol dire che la faccenda stava bene anche alle varie Fiorentina, Roma,Lazio,Torino,ecc(che valgono i vari Valencia,Siviglia,Atletico Madrid,Borussia Dortmund,Lione,Benfica,Porto,Ajax,Tottenham,Everton,ecc nei rispettivi campionati). Intendo dire che magari ci sarà stato qualche "dissidente", ma se il FPF è stato chiesto,approvato e messo in essere, significa che almeno il 90% era d'accordo. E comunque, torno a dire, che già ADESSO (e ripeto con forza ADESSO), Elliot potrebbe investire circa 60 mln l'anno nel Milan tramite "autosponsorizzazioni" rispettando il FPF. Ed invece non immettono manco un euro bucato. E chi pensa di rispondermi con Paqueta+Piatek evviva, abbiamo speso 70 mln, quindi grande potenza di Elliot è soltanto un ignorante, perchè non sà nemmeno cosa significhino ammortamenti, conto economico e stato patrimoniale.



Il Milan presenta una situazione nuova..mi pare sia sempre stato possibile fare giurisprudenza quando si manifestano situazioni nuove, o no?
Se poi l'idea è sempre quella che sotto sotto non si vuole investire e che quindi stiamo facendo una battaglia finta alzo le mani..mi chiedo solo perché non stiamo zitti come inter e roma se l'obbiettivo è NON investire..


----------



## Kayl (25 Gennaio 2019)

Ricordate che le leccate servono anche per lubrificare...


----------



## Jazzy R&B (25 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il Milan presenta una situazione nuova..mi pare sia sempre stato possibile fare giurisprudenza quando si manifestano situazioni nuove, o no?
> Se poi l'idea è sempre quella che sotto sotto non si vuole investire e che quindi stiamo facendo una battaglia finta alzo le mani..mi chiedo solo perché non stiamo zitti come inter e roma se l'obbiettivo è NON investire..



Sinceramente non capisco quale sia la situazione nuova che dovrebbe fare giurisprudenza: il FPF, quello "standard" dove per standard intendo che sono tenuti a rispettarlo tutti e tutti gli anni, è ben chiaro: limite massimo di passivo accettato è di -30 mln sull'aggregato di tre anni.Noi, grazie a Galliani&Berlusconi, abbiamo chiuso il triennio 2014-2017 con un aggregato triennale di circa -240mln, alla faccia del limite massimo di -30.Poi arrivano Fantozzi&Filini che, pur consapevoli della già grave situazione, anzichè cominciare a a risparmiare e mettere giù un serio programma di rilancio,se ne sbattono totalmente i coglìoni e ci regalano un bilancio che per la stagione (sportivamente disastrosa) 2017-2018 fà segnare un bel -126 mln a bilancio.E questo bilancio, rido per non piangere, non è manco ancora stato esaminato dall'UEFA....che lo prenderà in esame tra un paio di mesi al massimo.


----------

